# cleaning an air filter



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

just got this tonight for £20









it looks like it may need a bit of a clean any tips on products/technique

sorry if in wrong section please move if necassary :thumb:


----------



## MarkTD (Feb 5, 2010)

Normally after market air filters come with a small spray bottle of some kind of oil substance for cleaning them. But I cnt remember what it's called, just google it I'm sure you'll find somthing decent or perhaps just rinse it through with water and leave to dry naturally.


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Recharge kit  think you can rinse it out with like warm water then dry it then use the recharge kit to oil it up

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/K+N-KN-K&N-AI...vr_id=&cguid=68b69e6a1270a0aad327ea07ff3893cf


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

The recharge kit comes with a detergent and an oil.

As above you spray the detergent on, rinse off allow to dry and re-oil.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

bigmac161 said:


> Recharge kit  think you can rinse it out with like warm water then dry it then use the recharge kit to oil it up
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/K+N-KN-K&N-AI...vr_id=&cguid=68b69e6a1270a0aad327ea07ff3893cf





smegal said:


> The recharge kit comes with a detergent and an oil.
> 
> As above you spray the detergent on, rinse off allow to dry and re-oil.


spot on guys v helpful will keep you posted :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

and do not go mad with the oil either as the filter will just block up really quickly and alot of excess oil will end up in your MAF (mass air flow) meter and that will be another £100+ down the drain!!!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

tamandlee said:


> and do not go mad with the oil either as the filter will just block up really quickly and alot of excess oil will end up in your MAF (mass air flow) meter and that will be another £100+ down the drain!!!


what is "not mad"? just a few sprays then
sorry for my ignorance only ever had replacemnet pannel filters and never cleaned/oiled


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Tabbs said:


> what is "not mad"? just a few sprays then
> sorry for my ignorance only ever had replacemnet pannel filters and never cleaned/oiled


tbh I binned the one that someone else had fitted to my Alfa 156 at the same time I replaced the MAF - the car has run so much better since I put it back to stock!! On the drivers forum heavy advice against using them for this reason - I will probably get a barrage of abuse now from many others who have used them without issue. If you can get on the K&N site it will probably tell you there how much is needed, failing that the BMW owners forums will no doubt have a raft of info available on this subject. In general the open element filter is a high maintaince item intended to be maintaining on a racing schedule rather than a domestic car so frequent cleaning is the key otherwise it is defeating the object of having it. On the upside the induction noise is fantastic and does sound great when floored!!

Sorry if this is all a bit doom and gloom


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

tamandlee said:


> tbh I binned the one that someone else had fitted to my Alfa 156 at the same time I replaced the MAF - the car has run so much better since I put it back to stock!! On the drivers forum heavy advice against using them for this reason - I will probably get a barrage of abuse now from many others who have used them without issue. If you can get on the K&N site it will probably tell you there how much is needed, failing that the BMW owners forums will no doubt have a raft of info available on this subject. In general the open element filter is a high maintaince item intended to be maintaining on a racing schedule rather than a domestic car so frequent cleaning is the key otherwise it is defeating the object of having it. On the upside the induction noise is fantastic and does sound great when floored!!
> 
> Sorry if this is all a bit doom and gloom


no worries :thumb:
tbh I am going to run it for a bit and if no good 
back to stock with k and n panel filter again 
but at £20 its worth a go surely :thumb:


----------



## nitro68 (Mar 18, 2010)

Waste of money these filters, the only thing you gain is more noise................and degrading your MAF.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Used K&N; does it job but can cause you to use more fuel and be more noisey.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

packard said:


> Used K&N; does it job but can cause you to use more fuel and be more noisey.


don't forget slower.


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Tabbs said:


> no worries :thumb:
> tbh I am going to run it for a bit and if no good
> back to stock with k and n panel filter again
> but at £20 its worth a go surely :thumb:


The k&n panel filters are very good as you get the benefits of the long lasting filter without the drawbacks of the cone filter which can also end up drawing in more hot air from the engine bay than stock set ups. The cone ones are dear to buy so there is nothing to say you cant clean it up and then sell it on for more than you paid in the first place.

Or as you say give it a go and have a play - the choice as they say is yours!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There will always be debates about induction kits vs oem air boxes.

Keep it clean, position it near the front of your bay with plenty of colds air feeds and, if you can, shield it from engine heat.

I have an induction kit on both my old Hondas and there is a noticeable difference at the top of the rev range over and above the restrictive oem airbox which was designed with noise reduction and economy in mind.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

cheers guys for all your thoughts and opinions :thumb:
certainly lots to think about there  and will have to keep a close eye on peformance, consumption and noise :driver:
will play with cold air feeds tbh had some ideas already :speechles
as far as shields go hmmmmmmmm will have to have a look once it is in 
but will defo keep the oem air box JUST IN CASE!!! 
if no good back onto ebay


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

:car:and above all - Enjoy the car!!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

just to add to this, dont waist your money on a recharge kit, fairy liquid or a general APC to clean it and then when dry mist over with wd40.
i personally prefer the pipercross panel filters and drilled airbox, though these filters give the engine a bit more breathing space at higher revs i tend to agree with a few peeps that have previously posted stating that all you get is alot of noise and potentialy higher fuel consumption.
i had a pipercross panel and drilled airbox on my mk3 gti, the noise was imense but power gains were arguable,it seemed to have a little more grunt in 1st and 2nd and seemed to have a bit more grunt past70/80+mph but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That recharge lit is fantastic. It will look like new after when your finished! 

Make sure it's not soaking wet or too much oil when you put it back in, could cause maf issues.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I just use some fairy liquid and warm water, let it dry then spray some filter oil on.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

hmmmmmmm found this
http://www.bmwe36blog.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=194


----------

